

NSA collects millions of e-mail address books globally - k-mcgrady
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-collects-millions-of-e-mail-address-books-globally/2013/10/14/8e58b5be-34f9-11e3-80c6-7e6dd8d22d8f_story.html?tid=pm_world_pop

======
k-mcgrady
>> "During a single day last year, the NSA’s Special Source Operations branch
collected 444,743 e-mail address books from Yahoo, 105,068 from Hotmail,
82,857 from Facebook, 33,697 from Gmail and 22,881 from unspecified other
providers, according to an internal NSA PowerPoint presentation."

I wonder if this is any indication of the security of the services (i.e. Gmail
much more secure than Yahoo)?

